# leader material/knot preferences



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

What type/brand do you guys use for leader material.I use 10-12 inches,100# Andes.

And what type of knot do you usually use to tie your hook?I prefer a 4-5 loop snell,and a double over-hand square not to loop through the swivel.

Just wanted to keep up with the Jones's,,,,,[


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

3.5" 150# ande snelled with barrel swivel crimped.............geo


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

For my drum/cobia rigs I am using 2-4" of 80# Sea Striker snelled to hook, with 3 turn clinch to barrel swivel. Gonna move up to 100# whenever I get off my ass to buy some. Now if I could only hook up with a drum/cobia.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*geo*

regular wire leader crimps?


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

I always use the fisherman's knot with a 4' length of 60lbs. Stren Mono.(high impact) At least for live baiting Cobia and Stripers. I feel that more strength than that is overkill when you're running 30lbs. test on the spool. When I fish for Spanish, I use a 3'-4' length of 40lbs. Flourocarbon. Same knots, and seems to prevent the bite off's. Only time I get into heavy leaders is for offshore. Then we shoot back 10-12 yards of 80lbs-150lbs. mono or flourocarbon depending on what we are after. Fish On

Zigh


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

80lb clear Ande for leader, 50lb shock (usually Big Game) when needed.

Thee knot I use exclusively = nail knot, albright, snell. Sometime tie a perfection loop when needed for lures.

To tie hooks on: Snell if hook is offset, nail knot if non-offset (I do not run line through eye on non-offsets (its cost me fish before))

Swivels: Nail knot

Line to shock: Albright, or back to back nail knots

Lou


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*LOU*

Ya gotta show me how to tie them nail knots!I must be all thumbs,cause the nail knots I tie,don't look very secure.
Thanxs!
AL


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

*Some call it a "tube" knot.*

Also called a "tube" knot because a tube makes it easier to tie than a nail.

Nail or "tube" knot

Also, the nail-less nail knot, plus others, with video/audio instructions. Very nice.

4 knots to know 

Want to make it stronger? Add a drop or so of Pliobond to it or try the double nail knot...you just tie two knots and clinch them together. Tie one on one line, tie the other on the other and pull them until they seat together.

Don't forget that on heavy mono, it can actually be a disadvantage to use lots of turns. Use 50-75% less turns than you would with lighter mono.


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

Funny...I just read on Tidal Fish that somebody had failures with the nail knot while fishing for spades. The replies suggest either the albright—my favorite knot due to its 100% breaking strength and ease to tie—or the Orvis knot —I was not familiar with—that is supposed to be as strong and appears even easier to tie. Check it...

Another good knot site with animated instructions

Orvis knot


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

ALL THAT IS NEEDED IS A SIMPLE DRUM RIG LEADER. IF YOU USE A 20 YARD 50 POUND SHOCK LEADER ALL YOU NEED IS ENOUGH LEADER ON YOUR FISH FINDER RIG TO LET YOUR BAIT FLOAT OFF THE BOTTOM.(5 TO 6 INCHES). YOU IN ESSENSE WILL END UP WITH A 201/2 FOOT LEADER THAT WILL ONLY DROP 6 INCHES FROM YOUR SINKER. I KEEP SEEING PEOPLE USE THESE THREE FOOT OR LONGER LEADERS THAT START AT THE SWIVEL ON A FISH FINDER RIG. THEY CAN ONLY CAST A 30 YARD "HELICOPTER" AND USUALLY END UP WITH A BACKLASH IN THEIR 4/0 REEL ON THEIR "CRITTER POLE". 
DRUM LEADERS ARE DESIGNED FOR CASTING DISTANCE. TO JOIN MY SHOCK LEADER IS START WITH A BIMINI TWIST IN MY MAIN LINE. JOIN IN MY 50LB SHOCK LEADER WITH A NAIL KNOT. I THEN ONLY NEED TO USE A 6 INCH LEADER OF 50 THAT I SNELL TO MY 8/0 HOOK WITH THE FISHFINDER RIG. MAKE CASTING A LOT EASIER.
HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

*Nail knot*



> Swivels: Nail knot......by Heaver




As stated by Heaver he uses a nail knot to attach a swivel to the leader. Can this be done or was this a misprint??


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Soooo for good distance I want to use a short leader? What about sharks and getting the line worn through? Or will the shock leader be enough? And is the flourocarbon any better?


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*??? wary fish ???*

Perhaps for Drum fishing at night the shorter leader set-up makes sense, but in the daylight while fishing from a pier, casting distance is not really an issue. And even if so, developing a technique to cast this system isn't too tough. Also, for fish like Cobia which can often be wary, the swivel being so close to the bait can mean fewer bites because the presentation isn't the same. I always go lightweight, low hardware. Just some food for thought. 

Fish On


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

I usally use a 2-3 foot leader and as little hardware as I can. I do get helicopters but I think the longer leader should get more bites.Maybe I'll try a 1 ft flourocarbon.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Skunked what are you fishing for? For sharks I use 6-12" of wire tied to my leader. For everything else I use 2-5" mono 100# leader to get it out farther.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I use Jinkai 80 lb test for snelling and use the snell knot listed in the knot section.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/knots/snell.shtml


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I like to use 80lb Seagar Flouro. To attach the Hook I use several Knots ranging from a Quick Snell to the Palomar depending on the hook type. To Attach to the running line I normally use a surgenons Loop with a snap swivel on the Shock Leader side. To length of the Leader varies from 3-4 inches to 10-12 inches depending on the need to cast and what the bait is. I hope this answers the question.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

cdog,
I really am not targeting any one thing with the big rod. Whatever can eat a croker/bunker is fine with me. I would love a cobe but that is (as far as I know) mostly pure luck. As soon as the weather warms (and I get some more time) up I am going to try a trolley rig for some king mack, ( been a little short of time, just got back from over seas so trying to spend time with the wife and catch up on house stuff)


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I really didn't think you needed anything heavier than 40# as a shock leader, and when I tie snells, I use the same 40#. If I were to go for toothy critters i.e. sharks, chopper blues; I would use wire leader. Have you all broken off with lighter lines that what I am using? I mean, broken off b/c of a fish?

Todd


----------

